# Does OpenShot video editor run on FreeBSD?



## walterbyrd (Oct 5, 2022)

I think openshot used to run on freebsd. I am not sure if it still does.


----------



## mer (Oct 5, 2022)

looks like there is a port for version 2.6.1.1


----------



## SirDice (Oct 5, 2022)

walterbyrd said:


> I think openshot used to run on freebsd. I am not sure if it still does.


You know you can just do a search on Freshports?






						FreshPorts -- Search
					

Search




					www.freshports.org


----------

